# Urgent: problème avec l'installation



## kontakinti (11 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour tous le monde,

Je viens de switcher sur mac, et j'aimerais installé netbeans (pour un projet urgent), j'ai télécharger le .mpkg et tout va bien jusqu'au moment qu'il me demande de choisir la destination, là je ne peux plus avancé, le programme d'installation m'affiche l'erreur suivante:

"netbeans-Title ne peut être installé sur ce dique.
ERR_NO_JAVA_MSG"

à noter que juste à côté du disque, un dossier "avec une icone qui ressemble à un disque dur" apparait avec le nom "NetBeans", j'ai essayé de l'utiliser pour terminer l'installation, et j'obtiens l'erreur suivante:
 "netbeans-Title ne peut pas être installé sur ce disque. Le contenu de ce dique ne peut pas être modifié"

pourriez-vous m'expliquer pourquoi çà ne marche pas? ou si vous connaissez d'autre manière pour le faire?

Merci pour votre attention


----------



## Nyx0uf (11 Octobre 2011)

Java est installé sur ta machine ?


----------



## kontakinti (11 Octobre 2011)

Je te remercie pour ta réponse, en effet Je ne l'avait pas ^^


----------

